# router zugriff nicht möglich?



## nicumut (26. Januar 2011)

*router zugriff nicht möglich?*

hallo,

seit ich mein neuen rechner ( vor 2 monaten hier zusammenstellen lassen ) habe kann ich nicht mehr zu mein router ( speedport w504v ) zugreifen mit dem alten rechner ging es mit der ip 192.168.2.1 ganz normal. Woran könnte es liegen?

alte rechner os xp
neue rechner os windows7

danke im vorraus 
nicumut

edit 
internet geht
dns und standart ip sind 192.168.2.1


----------



## dennismenthol (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: router zugriff nicht möglich?*

Hallo!

Was kommt denn, wenn du die IP im Browser eingibst?

Gruß


----------



## OnkelSatan (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: router zugriff nicht möglich?*

HiHo

Überprüfe bitte:

-Ob du in deinem Netzwerkadapter eine IP bekommst 192.168.2.xxx
wenn ja dan gut ; wenn nein dan bitte manuell einstellen (für xxx eine zahl von 2-253 eingeben subnetz is standart 255.255.255.0). Dan gib bitte die IP vom router in deinen Browser ein und schau ob du dann drauf kommst

mfg


----------



## scooterone (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: router zugriff nicht möglich?*



OnkelSatan schrieb:


> HiHo
> 
> Überprüfe bitte:
> 
> ...



er kann bis 254 sich eine suchen. aber ich würde bevor ich es statisch probiere erst einmal die CMD öffnen "ipconfig/release" eingeben und bestätigen, zugewiesene IP wird gelöscht, dann "ipconfig/renew" eingeben und bestätigen und der rechner holt sich eine neue IP vom Router.

aber ich tippe einfach mal darauf dass sein rechner einfach keinen zugang hat auf das router-interface, da er einen neuen rechner hat und dieser somit eine eigene mac hat. in diesem falle hilft nur noch der router-reset falls der alte rechner nicht mehr im dienst steht.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: router zugriff nicht möglich?*

Was ist, wenn Du statt der IP-Adresse einfach "speedport.ip" in den browser eingibst?


----------



## nicumut (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: router zugriff nicht möglich?*



scooterone schrieb:


> er kann bis 254 sich eine suchen. aber ich würde bevor ich es statisch probiere erst einmal die CMD öffnen "ipconfig/release" eingeben und bestätigen, zugewiesene IP wird gelöscht, dann "ipconfig/renew" eingeben und bestätigen und der rechner holt sich eine neue IP vom Router.
> 
> aber ich tippe einfach mal darauf dass sein rechner einfach keinen zugang hat auf das router-interface, da er einen neuen rechner hat und dieser somit eine eigene mac hat. in diesem falle hilft nur noch der router-reset falls der alte rechner nicht mehr im dienst steht.



danke an alle für die tipps aber für mich am einfachsten war die idee von scooterone einfach den alten rechner wieder anschliesen^^
danke 

da meine 8 wochen kennung heute abgelaufen wäre musste ich meine neuen zugangsdaten eingeben und das konnte ich nicht machen ohne aufm router zuzugreifen und die super tollen mitarbeiter von telekom wollten 19,99€ dafür haben dass sie das problem lösen!!!


----------



## Herbboy (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: router zugriff nicht möglich?*

Ja, was dachtest Du denn? ^^  Ist doch klar, dass so was auch was kostet, wenn sich da extra einer um ein Problem kümmert, für dass die nicht Schuld sind. 


Aber trotzdem: Du hast das Problem ja nur umgangen, nicht aber gelöst. Das sollte an sich nicht so sein, dass Du mit dem neuen PC nicht da reinkommst.


----------



## nicumut (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: router zugriff nicht möglich?*

jetzt hat sich das problem auf einmal gelösst. 
hab mit meinen alten rechner die daten geändert, dann den neuen rechner angeschlossen und auf glück nochmal probiert und es ging aufeinmal^^
weiss aber nicht woran das lag??? das einzige was ich gemacht habe war lan kabel rein lan kabel raus.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: router zugriff nicht möglich?*

Dann steckte das Kabel vorher wohl ganz einfach nicht GANZ korrekt drin? Was anderes kann ich mir sonst nicht vorstellen


----------



## nicumut (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: router zugriff nicht möglich?*

internet hat aber funktioniert hab alles ganz normal nutzen können.


----------

